# Who would you rather play



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*







6th: 44-33 (5-5)
Remaining Schedule: 
*_vs Sacramento (loss - 93-96)_
_ @ Lakers (loss 83-100)
vs Dallas (loss 71-73)_
vs Portland
@ Seattle
vs Seattle
@ Memphis
@ Dallas









*5th: 45-33 (6-4)
Remaining Schedule:
*_vs Milwaukee (win 100-90)
@ San Antonio (loss 81-83)
vs Minnesota (win 92-76)_
@ Charlotte
@ Houston
vs Clippers
@ Minnesota*
*







*8th: 40-37 (6-4)
Remaining Schedule:
*_@ Clippers (win - 96-93)_
_ vs Houston (win 86-77)
vs Phoenix (loss 110-123)
_ @ Denver
vs New Orleans
vs Seattle








*7th: 42-37 (7-3 in last 10)
Remaining Schedule
*_vs Clippers (win 100-83)
vs Golden State (win 111-100)_
vs Portland
vs Phoenix
vs New Orleans
 
Unless something drastic happens, I'm assuming we're going to be going against the Clippers, Grizzlies or Kings. We'd have homecourt over them all

It seems Los Angeles is in the mix aswell, currently at 8th. 
<table class="gSGTableStandings" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings"><td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings" align="left" nowrap="nowrap">*WESTERN*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="30">*W*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="30">*L*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="50">*PCT*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="40">*GB*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="50">*Conf*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="50">*Div*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="50">*Home*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="50">*Road*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="40">*L 10*</td> <td class="gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="70">*Streak*</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="left"> San Antonio <sup>1 x</sup> </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">58</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">18</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">0.763</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">*0.0*</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">37-10</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">11-3 </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">31-6 </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">27-12</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">6-4 </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">Lost 2 </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="left"> Phoenix <sup>2 x</sup> </td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">50</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">25</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">0.667</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">*7.5*</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">28-17</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">9-4 </td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">29-10</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">21-15</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">5-5 </td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">Won 1 </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="left"> Denver <sup>3 </sup> </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">42</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">34</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">0.553</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">*16.0*</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">23-23</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">9-4 </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">25-13</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">17-21</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">5-5 </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">Won 1 </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="left"> Dallas <sup>4 x</sup> </td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">57</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">19</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">0.750</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">*1.0*</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">34-12</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">12-3 </td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">32-6 </td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">25-13</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">5-5 </td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">Won 3 </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="left"> L.A. Clippers <sup>5 </sup> </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">44</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">31</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">0.587</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">*13.5*</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">24-21</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">7-8 </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">26-12</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">18-19</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">5-5 </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">Lost 1 </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="left"> Memphis <sup>6 </sup> </td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">44</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">32</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">0.579</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">*14.0*</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">27-20</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">5-9 </td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">28-11</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">16-21</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">7-3 </td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">Won 3 </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="left"> Sacramento <sup>7 </sup> </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">40</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">37</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">0.519</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">*18.5*</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">26-21</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">10-5 </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">24-13</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">16-24</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">6-4 </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">Won 2 </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="left"> L.A. Lakers <sup>8 </sup> </td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">40</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">37</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">0.519</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">*18.5*</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">22-25</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">6-7 </td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">22-14</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">18-23</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">6-4 </td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">Lost 2 </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="left"> NO/Oklahoma City <sup> </sup> </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">37</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">38</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">0.493</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">*20.5*</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">24-22</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">7-8 </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">23-15</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">14-23</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">5-5 </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">Won 2 </td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

easily the Clippers...those other teams are tough and match up very well...the Clippers only have two positions that Im worried about Pf & Pg and I think that what we have in those positions is better then what they got...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Im definately going with the Clippers. Like Dragnsmke1 said, the other teams match up very well. I really dont want us to play Memphis, they might cause a little scare.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

i would like to see mavs vs clips. my cousin is a mavs fan so we would like to have a bet if this happens


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas 92
San Antonio 86

Sacramento 96
Los Angeles Cl. 93

Phoenix 107
Los Angeles L. 96

Updated


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Big Thanks to Spongyfungy for adding the Lakers to the list!


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Wish I could change my vote to the Lakers. I still think we would be better off against Sacramento. And don't forget Clips will have Maggette back, too. Plus playing a first round against Sacramento would allow Dirk to play Artest to keep him in shape for Bowen in round 2.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Season Series against these people

Lakers: 1-2
Grizzlies: 3-1
Clippers: 3-0 (final game of season remaining)
Kings: 2-1


----------



## Arti (Nov 6, 2004)

Kings, but I am a bit sick of seeing them play each other every other season.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

...looking more and more likely that it's Dallas v Memphis


----------

